# will L92 heads and L76 intake work on a 04a4



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

will L92/L76 heads and intake work on a 04a4


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

No. Bore is too small, the new retangle port heads will only work on bore sizes larger than 4.00".


----------

